# Pre Wetting at the spinner



## Lcmains1 (Jan 13, 2014)

Looking at pre-wetting salt at the spinner. Was going to pick up an ATV 12v sprayer and wire a switch in and run brine with a fan sprayer. Has anyone attempted this? I make my own brine and just trying to get the most out of the salt when its cold.

Anything I'm missing, any reason it wouldn't work?

Thanks


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

It will work.I bought an atv sprayer and was going to set up a simple system,never got around to it.Treated salt was only 20$ more so went that route.I don't think you want to use salt brine,most use calcium or mag liquid to increase effectivensss at lower temps.


----------



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

One of out spreaders pretreats on the spinner!! Only ran it last year for 4 events and twice this yr... so far I like it!!


----------



## mpriester (Oct 2, 2011)

Lcmains1 said:


> Looking at pre-wetting salt at the spinner. Was going to pick up an ATV 12v sprayer and wire a switch in and run brine with a fan sprayer. Has anyone attempted this? I make my own brine and just trying to get the most out of the salt when its cold.
> 
> Anything I'm missing, any reason it wouldn't work?
> 
> Thanks


Thats the set up i run and it works well. I will up-grade as needed to a better pump. I run LCC that i make my self. I wired mine through a relay.


----------

